# Virtual Background By AISegment



## aisegment (Jun 17, 2022)

aisegment submitted a new resource:

Virtual Background By AISegment - virtual background through AI segmentation with High Accuracy



> This plugin can blur and replace the background in portrait video by our AI algorithm.
> It doesn't require a GPU and run with 25FPS in ordinary computer.
> It achieved the best results in accuracy.
> View attachment 84238



Read more about this resource...


----------



## aisegment (Jun 23, 2022)

Awaiting approval before being displayed publicly.
My resource has been showing that for the past week.


----------



## DisasterRec0very (Sep 18, 2022)

Hi, is it planned to release the plugin under linux?

That  would be very appreciated


----------



## aisegment (Sep 24, 2022)

DisasterRec0very said:


> Hi, is it planned to release the plugin under linux?
> 
> That  would be very appreciated


Sorry, we have no this idea. Sorry again.


----------



## Grimlock (Sep 24, 2022)

Pretty sure I installed this incorrectly since my OBS says No properties available


----------



## aisegment (Sep 25, 2022)

Grimlock said:


> Pretty sure I installed this incorrectly since my OBS says No properties available











						aisegment_obs_plugin/install_obs_plugin.md at main · aisegmentcn/aisegment_obs_plugin
					

Contribute to aisegmentcn/aisegment_obs_plugin development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## m4dhd (Sep 25, 2022)

The instructions were followed, no filter properties are available. 

Has anyone got this to work?


----------



## aisegment (Sep 27, 2022)

Please download and try it again. We have updated a new version.


----------



## m4dhd (Oct 1, 2022)

New version is working and it looks really good!

Though some issues I'm noticing: When camera is set to 1080 @30fps
Average time to render frame is very high 12-15ms
High CPU usage sitting around 15-20%
Encoder lag, so I don't think this would be ideal for streaming or recording.

Downscaling to 720 @60fps may work this is reducing the encoder lag to between 8-11ms
Didn't get the encoder overload here, though I only tested this for a short period of time and recording desktop.

edit: some other things that happen, changing settings to the source video causes OBS to crash
to get around this I have to delete the effect filter, then make changes before applying the filter again
on start up it doesn't work, I have to delete the filter and then apply it again

Overall I think this is great, though maybe best used for some as a virtual camera, and not so much screen recording or streaming.


----------



## Grindhead Jim (Oct 1, 2022)

m4dhd said:


> New version is working and it looks really good!
> 
> Though some issues I'm noticing: When camera is set to 1080 @30fps
> Average time to render frame is very high 12-15ms
> ...


I agree!  I think that the key here would be to have the option to offload encoding to the GPU - the CPU figures out the plan, the GPU executes it. I don't know enough to know if it's possible, but I sure hope so, because, other than the lag, this is a perfect blur.


----------



## Grimlock (Oct 3, 2022)

So this new version works fantastically however it's meant for more powerful GPUs. I have a 1650 and it lags me down to 35 fps in OBS. So watch out for that guys


----------



## swolekat (Tuesday at 5:52 AM)

Has anyone got this working on OBS 28? I've tried installing it and it doesn't seem to pop up?


----------

